# Deer Hunting ND



## SWITCHBACK2 (Oct 19, 2009)

I am going to school in Valley City and and startin to find out that the deer hunting is a little more difficult than i expected. I have river bottom that i am allowed to hunt and also have oak groves in pastures. I was wondering which place would produce or hold more deer as the season went on? Also when generally does the rut take affect because i have already started seeing bucks split up.

Thanks


----------

